# Rope tobacco...how do you know if you're ready for it?



## gernick (Apr 23, 2012)

My curiosity is starting to get the better of me.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Ready for it how? You mean the nicotine?

If you're curious, go for it! Use a small bowled pipe (Missouri Meerschaum Legend is a good one, and dirt cheap!) and go slow. What's the worst that could happen?

What other kinds of tobaccos do you enjoy? Which ropes are you curious about?


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

Just buy some. You obviously can not resist. You will probably love it, if you are used to a pipe.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

gahdzila said:


> What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Get some and find out.

Didn't read about it to know if you were ready for sex did you? Had to jump right in there with both feet, a snorkel, and a waterproof camera to find out! Smoke it!


----------



## gernick (Apr 23, 2012)

:lol:

I'm a sucker for the strong stuff. Just started smoking a pipe actually. About a week ago. Before that, cigars. Loved maduros. Currently enjoying the Frog Morton line. Whiskey/whisky drinker, strong coffee, blah blah blah.


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


>


See this guy is so happy he has curled up like a baby. He is so content!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: somebody give Monty a RG bump for me, I'm all out of ammo!

gernick, if you can handle full bodied cigars, you'll be fine. You probably already know what to do - don't smoke the strong stuff on an empty stomach, eat or drink something with sugar if you start to feel woozy, go slow and small until you know your limits, etc.


----------



## gernick (Apr 23, 2012)

Roger Roger. Thanks for the laughs and info. I'll order some up. I have a MM Pony Express in my selection. That should work, eh?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

gernick said:


> Roger Roger. Thanks for the laughs and info. I'll order some up. I have a MM Pony Express in my selection. That should work, eh?


Sure, I think that one is actually smaller than the Legend.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I would also recommend letting the tobacco dry out a little bit before smoking it. I found that it tends to be a little wetter than most.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Pipe Size Chart - Cob Pipes


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a little 1/2" dingleberry of Happy Bogie at home... The wife and kids will be gone tonight... I have this small bowled Grabow.. *gernick*, thanks to this thread I'm going try some rope tonight!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Stonedog said:


> I have a little 1/2" dingleberry of Happy Bogie at home


Ironic...that's probably just enough rope to hang yourself with. :drum:

Thanks for the bumps guys!


----------



## gernick (Apr 23, 2012)

Stonedog said:


> I have a little 1/2" dingleberry of Happy Bogie at home... The wife and kids will be gone tonight... I have this small bowled Grabow.. *gernick*, thanks to this thread I'm going try some rope tonight!


:thumb:


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Stonedog said:


> I have a little 1/2" dingleberry of Happy Bogie at home... The wife and kids will be gone tonight... I have this small bowled Grabow.. *gernick*, thanks to this thread I'm going try some rope tonight!


Uh...smoking Happy Bogie unsupervised? Yipes!


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

Just smoke a small bowl slowly. Respect the baccy and you'll enjoy it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Dig, man: if you have to ask, you ain't ready...


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Unknowingly I smoked an xl bowl of dark flake by gh.... I literally puked.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

"Be prepared, that's the Boy Scouts' marching song, be prepared, as you march along..."

orange juice -- check
Sofa -- check
Airline vomit bag -- check

You're good to go, gernick.


----------



## gernick (Apr 23, 2012)

Copy that. :laugh:

GH- Whiskey Twist Unsliced and Samuel Gawith- Black XX Twist (Rope) is currently in the mail. Should be here in a couple days.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I tried to light a bowl of Gawith Black XX this morning for the drive into work. The dark notes of the tobacco paired surprisingly well with my dark roast coffee. Unfortunately I couldn't keep the damned thing lit. Even after sitting out all night it was still too wet and started gurgling after only a few puffs.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

I took the plunge and bought a full bag of Black Irish X. Smoking it it now in a MM Patriot. Wowzers. Not the whole thing of course. I'd die if I did that.


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

gahdzila said:


> :lol: somebody give Monty a RG bump for me, I'm all out of ammo!


Got him for you, though nowhere near the bump you could have done.


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

phinz said:


> I took the plunge and bought a full bag of Black Irish X. Smoking it it now in a MM Patriot. Wowzers. Not the whole thing of course. I'd die if I did that.


RG for you too! That is not only one large rope, but also a huge stockpile of tobacco. (or maybe not...)


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

phinz said:


> I took the plunge and bought a full bag of Black Irish X. Smoking it it now in a MM Patriot. Wowzers. Not the whole thing of course. I'd die if I did that.


Oh man - that's a cellar!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> Oh man - that's a cellar!


I'll second that one! I have about 4-6" that Oldmos54 sent me plus some pre-coind sent by mikebjrtx. That's already more than enough for a while. I can only imagine how long the full noose will last you.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

That looks like just the right amount to hang yourself with, Scott. :lol:


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

freestoke said:


> That looks like just the right amount to hang yourself with, Scott. :lol:


Agreed. I can't figure out if I should smoke it or use it to hoist the mainsail.


----------



## gernick (Apr 23, 2012)

A little update. Thanks to this forum I went from pipe smoking to nasal snuff. What a delightful experience that was. It was ruined this winter with me getting my ass kicked by a couple viruses and then having my allergies go into overdrive. Got to a point that any time I'd have a pinch of bliss it was ruined by my sinuses getting congested. 

I had some twist lying around and I figured I'd give it a go. G&H's Sweet Whisky was an outstanding treat when chewed. It gave me a nice glow without making my head spin. I had to order more because I knew the 2 oz I had kept in a jar was not going to last very long. The order took a little longer than I was hoping so I decided to give a couple other things a try. I ended up getting a can of Copenhagen Long Cut to fill the void.

Wow what an eye opener. It's the only tobacco that I've had to hit the eject button. I had taken what I thought was a mild sized pinch and after a few minutes I realized I had made a horrible mistake. I didn't give up on it though. I kept taking some and in between the salt burns and trying to keep the stuff organized in my mouth I came to the conclusion that this stuff is not for me. 

The following day I went out and grabbed a pouch of Beechnut original. Not bad. Way too sweet though with a strange chemical flavor mixed in that I just don't care for. I did get a kick out of spitting big old wads of stinky goo at work. 

Thankfully my order showed up with a 500g bag of heaven the following day. Now I just have to gut the damn thing up and stick it in some more jars. Just finished with a little bit of brown bogie. The taste was decent and right now my freakin head is spinning. Gotta try that in a pipe when I get a chance.


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

phinz said:


> Agreed. I can't figure out if I should smoke it or use it to hoist the mainsail.


I think you'll find yourself achieving both of those by sticking it in your pipe, if you know what I mean :lol:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

LandonColby said:


> I think you'll find yourself achieving both of those by sticking it in your pipe, if you know what I mean :lol:


:drum:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Here's how you know if you are ready for rope tobacco:

Take 2 alligator clips connected to a decent electrical source. Set them aside for use in a moment.

Cut one (1) bowl's worth of Black Irish XX or Brown Bogie. Since Black Irish XX was my first rope (and sent me into a Timothy Leary level trip), I would choose that one. Follow the following steps very carefully - they must be completed in order:

1. Light Pipe
2. Connect the alligator clips to your nipples.
3. Turn on the juice, and smoke your pipe

If after 3 minutes you still notice your nipples are being savaged by alligator clips and electricity, you are ready for rope tobacco.

You're welcome.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

1. Unbutton your shirt
2. Examine for presence of hair
3. Smoke rope
4. Observe massive increase in chest hair

Only Yetis are "ready" for rope.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> 1. Unbutton your shirt
> 2. Examine for presence of hair
> 3. Smoke rope
> 4. Observe massive increase in chest hair
> ...


That explains why I love Sammy G's Black XX Twist so much!

My chest is like a shag rug :lol:


----------



## applecity82 (May 3, 2014)

Imagine what horse crap taste like, I'd say this is close. It ruined my pipe too, I threw it away I couldn't get that shit taste out of it after cleaning.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

The Pony Express is an Eaton with a varnish finish. The Eaton is natural, or (nekkid). Both are outstanding smokers for a good 20-minute smoke. I wouldn't part with mine for anything.



gahdzila said:


> Sure, I think that one is actually smaller than the Legend.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

When you can put your lips on the tailpipe of a running motor vehicle and puff without passing out, you are ready for it.



gernick said:


> My curiosity is starting to get the better of me.


----------

